# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech Box III v - RNS 315 without SPI protection

## mohamed73

*Martech Box III v - RNS 315 without SPI protection*  *Today we are releasing new version of tool with RNS 315 support without SPI protection needs.
Decode process:
- it's the same like previous, just without point 1
( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] )
- we use Mode 3 after model select
- we need to connect one more wire from Box III to radio board
( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] )* 
Mode 3 works on latest firmware version 0500 and on older also. 
If you want to unsubscribe from this subscription - reply to this email with your forum nickname.  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------

